# 93010 question



## mmagness (May 8, 2009)

Has anyone had any issues with carriers refusing to pay on 93010 on the same day as a consult?  

Our physicians go to outreach clinics and they use the ekg equipment at that location (we don't own the equip) therefore we can only bill the 93010 for the professional component for the EKG.  When our physicains have been consulted we bill a 99241-99245 consult code with a 25 modifier (when an EKG has been performed) in addition we bill the 93010 (when services are performed).  Does anyone see a problem with the billing of these codes together?  I am anxious to hear if anyone else is having issues with getting paid for the 93010...

Thanks,
MM


----------



## heatheralayna (May 21, 2009)

No, we bill with the outpt E&M codes with a -25 and the 93010 and get paid.  We have a similar situation where our Drs provide EKGs where we do not own the equipment.  

I do have issues when they get a new coder.   If they bill with a 93000 and their bill gets to the insurance company first then they will not cover your 93010 since it is included.  They need to be billing with 93005.  I have had to help educate a few times.

Good luck!


----------

